# 2007 Website is now online!



## Akula34 (Nov 17, 2005)

Website is now updated for the 2007 lineup. A few observations:

1. No more traditional geometries.  They're all compacts now.
2. Fewer bikes in the lineup now, with a new model taking up the Firenze/Teramo spot in the lineup. Looks like its titanium only. (Tuscany and Ultimate are discontinued)
3. What happened to Real Design forks? All the road models have Easton forks.
4. For that matter, no more Real Design wheels on stock bikes. Is that an acknowledgement that they suck? (The wheels I can understand, but I thought the fork was good)
5. Saber is the only Tri bike in the lineup. 
6. Looks like they cut down the mountain bike lineup, too.
7. Real Design wheels and forks are now available on the webshop.


----------



## Mersault (Jan 3, 2005)

The traditional geometry will probably be back (my opinion only), maybe it's the fashion for this year. They had the integrated headtubes, then they went back to the traditional. I prefer the traditional look and geometry myself


----------



## Akula34 (Nov 17, 2005)

*More than a fashion statement!*

Unfortunately, I think it is more cost effective for a frame builder to offer only a compact line rather than a full line of traditional geometry frames. It comes down to money. That sucks. I like traditional frames, too.


----------



## ibhim (Oct 28, 2002)

Mersault said:


> The traditional geometry will probably be back (my opinion only), maybe it's the fashion for this year. They had the integrated headtubes, then they went back to the traditional. I prefer the traditional look and geometry myself


Merlin doesn't have their 2007 catalog online yet. You may be in luck as I haven't heard even rumors that they were discontinuing THEIR traditional frames - Cyrene, Extralight, and the TR pair. Time for traditionalist to step up to a Merlin

Of course, if they do discontinue their tradional frames, I am sure Carl Strong and/or Tom Kellog can accomodate you.


----------

